# NEW IBS /BLOATING



## linzee (Jan 12, 2003)

HELLO MY DAUGHTER IS 11 AND WAS DIAG. IN NOV2002 AS HAVING IBS.SHE WENT TO HER DADS IN JUNE CAME HOME IN JULY FOR 2 WEEKS THEN WENT BACK FOR TWO MORE WEEKS I PICKED HER UP AUG 3 SICK YOU KNOW YOUR NORMAL SINUS JUNK THAT WOULD NOT GO AWAY . SHE TOOK 2OR 3 DIFFERENT KINDS OF ANTIBIOTICS OVER THE COURSE OF AMONTH OR SO. THEN SHE GOT VERY UPSET ONE NIGHT BECAUSE SHE COULD NOT FIND ANYTHING TO WEAR TO CHURCH WHEN I WENT TO HELP HER I DISCOVERED THAT HER TUMMY LOOKED 9 MONTHS PREG AND NONE OF HER CLOTHES WOULD FIT SHE TOLD ME THAT SHE HAD NOT HAD A BM IN 7 DAYS. WE TRIED SOME OVER THE COUNTER LAXATIVES ANYWAY LONG STORY SHORT BM FINALLY AFTER ABOUT 15 DAYS,3 ER VISITS, LOTS OF DOCTOR VISITS, X-RAY'S, SCOPES UP BOTTOM & DOWN THROAT AND ABOUT $12000.00 LATER WITH LITTLE INFO OTHER THAN SHE HAS SOME ACID REFLUX WE ARE STILL IN PAIN, BLOATED 24 -7AND A COMPLETE PERSONALITY CHANGE AND DO NOT KNOW WHAT TO DO . I ACCIDENLY FOUND THIS WED SITE AND HAVE LEARNED MORE IN TWO DAYS THAN I HAVE IN 6 MONTHS OF DEALING WITH SOME OF THE BEST PEDIATRIC GI DOC'S IN THE STATE .MY HEART BREAKS AND I JUST DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO ANY SUGESTION FOR BLOATING LIKE 9 MONTH PREG BLOATING AND PAIN. HELP PLEASE


----------



## Sangyman (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi!I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter. My son, who is not quite 2, has IBS as well. I'll tell you some of the things that seem to help him. He can't talk to me about it, so I'm guessing that these things help him, because he seems to act better afterward.One thing I did is buy Heather Van Vorous' books entitled Eating for IBS, The First Year IBS. They have helped a lot in terms of choosing foods for my son. He has felt a lot better after following her guidelines. She also explains IBS very well and gives ideas for remedies. Her website is eatingforibs.com The website will give you a great preview of her books and will get you started on dietary recommendations. If you order the books from her website, you can email her with any questions you have. She is also an expert on this bulletin board.I also give my son warm baths, and massage his tummy when he is really bloated. I also use hot water bottles. Peppermint tea also seems to soothe him. I just get dried peppermint leaves at the health food store and seep them in warm water, about 1 tbsp. per 8 oz. of water. Sometimes I give it to him after every meal. You can also buy peppermint tea at the grocery store. The kind I've seen is just made from peppermint leaves and has no caffeine.The thing that has helped him the most is Metamucil. I give it to him every morning, and am thinking about giving it at night as well. I got the orange flavored, smooth texture. You can ask a pharmacist for the dosage. It is completely safe, because it is just soluble fiber. When my son went on this, he was more bloated and gassy for a few days, and then about after a week, the bloating and gassiness really went the other direction and he started feeling much better.Last of all, trust your instincts. I have had so many doctors tell me that my son is fine when I know he is in a lot of pain and discomfort. Keep looking for a new doctor. Keep reading info. on IBS. Keep trying new things with your daughter. And, buy those books I recommended. They are so helpful! My son still has many bad days, but it is slowly getting better because we keep trying new things! Good luck!


----------



## Sangyman (Dec 4, 2002)

Oh! I forgot to tell you that my son also has food allergies. You might want to have your daughter tested for them. Even if she's not alergic to any foods, lactose, which is in milk products is a huge trigger for IBS. Try a milk free diet for a while, and consider getting her tested for food allergies. You also may want to keep a food diary and see if she is having any sensitivities to any foods she is eating.I am also trying chiropractic with my son. I'm not sure if it's helping, but I'll let you know! Hang in there!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

this sounds antibiotic induced to me. and despite all the adverse things people say about trying probiotica(eating "good bacteria-the kind the antibiotics destroyed) I would try it. I see no reason why someone would all the sudden develop ibs like that-I don't think thats usually how it works. Usually its a much more gradual process. People do get terrible bacteria overgrowth from antibiotics-if it didn't affect our flora then it wouldn't give women massive yeast infections. If you think its antibiotic related I would press and press and not accept the ibs diagnosis. B/c as you can see there is not much you can do with an ibs diagnosis. And I can't imagine it would hurt to take lots of yoghurt with active culturs and also the capsules of probiotics and see if that helps. Poor little thing. Must be so hard when you are young and dont' know whats happening. I hope it resolves itself and I hope and doubt she really has ibs if this came on right after antibiotic use. Keep in mind that today doctors know very little about gut flora and very little about nutrition-they are just starting to learn about these things


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

antibiotics are scary things. to ease your mind, and mine as well,







maybe you should ask the doc for a stool sample testing for c-diff. it's the most common kind of antibiotic associated intestinal issue.


----------

